# EVO Opinions please



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just started feeding Mercedes EVO turkey and chicken. I had to take her to the Vet last week, she had a UTI? She has been peeing in the house. I have a 7 year old Pom who I tried to switch to EVO, on this food he was drinking alot of water, I mean he was sleeping next to the dish and drinking. I had a blood panel and his Kidneys's were slightly elevated. I took him off EVO put him back on his W/D and he is now drinking normal. Do you think the protein is to high for our toy breeds? I want to try something different for Mercedes. I ask several people at the show what they feed and they feed Purina Pro Plan, I know that Purina is not a popular on this forum. Mercedes needs to lose a little, Theresa thinks she should be around 7, she is over 8. I really do not trust the dog food stores, they keep wanting to sell me EVO. Any sugestions??

Cathy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cathy, is your Vet telling you to use EVO?

Many of my friends use Wellness and really like it. Our guys have to eat Prescription Diet as Chase has colitis.
Wellness Super 7 Mix is what everyone uses. You might go to the web site and read about it and their other products.

Hope this helps.

Marsha


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

No, her vet is not telling me to fed EVO. He ask what I was feeding at her first visit and I was still feeding Purina Puppy Chow per Theresa her breeder. He was fine with Purina. I switched to Innova puppy, she liked it, but she is a bit of a chunk. She will be 1 in Feb so when I needed more food I bought the EVO turkey chicken after explaining to the woman at the store that Mercedes was a little heavy. She started having accidents in the house last week, that is when I started EVO, I am going to read about the Wellness Super 7. The reason I think her accidents might be food related is because of our Pom, he was drinking so much water on EVO, I was afraid he had cushings, that was why I had the blood test. Mercedes is not drinking more than usual, but I wonder if the higher protien food put stress on the kidneys.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many dogs do fine on high protein, high fat diets, but it is not appropriate for every dog. There are plenty of good quality foods out there with more carb content and less protein. Nature's Variety Praire, regular Innova, Wellness Super Mix formulas, etc.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 19 2010, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875173


> Many dogs do fine on high protein, high fat diets, but it is not appropriate for every dog. There are plenty of good quality foods out there with more carb content and less protein. Nature's Variety Praire, regular Innova, Wellness Super Mix formulas, etc.[/B]


Thanks Jackie, I am taking her to see her Vet today at 1020, I really want to get her weight under control.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i was hesitant to switch remy over to evo since it's high in protein (meat based). now i feed him wellness super5mix small breed and he loves it. the ingredients are premium with a protein percentage of 28%


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 19 2010, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875183


> i was hesitant to switch remy over to evo since it's high in protein (meat based). now i feed him wellness super5mix small breed and he loves it. the ingredients are premium with a protein percentage of 28%[/B]


That is what I just bought. Her Vet likes Wellness, he also thinks her weight is perfect.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Go back to the innova and just feed less and more exercise...just like humans


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I recently put Rain and CeeCee on Wellness Super 5 Mix small bites. They love it. They had all but stopped eating their NB and I was just throwing it away after they ate. I would leave it in the bowl and they would not touch it and I did not like the smell of it. I find this food so much better and it is smaller triangular shape, which fits their little mouth better.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876178


> I recently put Rain and CeeCee on Wellness Super 5 Mix small bites. They love it. They had all but stopped eating their NB and I was just throwing it away after they ate. I would leave it in the bowl and they would not touch it and I did not like the smell of it. I find this food so much better and it is smaller triangular shape, which fits their little mouth better.[/B]


remy loves it too dianne! he gobbles it up and wants more!


----------

